# VIP 622 - clicking noise



## tropic209 (Jun 24, 2009)

This morning, the VIP622 was making a strange clicking noise (programming was working fine). When I attempted to access the DVR recordings it popped up a message that said I should pull the power, wait a minute and power back up. 

I did what it suggested and it said something about a 5021 problem. The programming is back on but when I try to access DVR or my EHD it won't let me. For DVR it says "unable to access this feature at this time. Data not available." For the EHD, it says "This feature is not currently supported."

Please advise.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds like you have experienced internal hard drive failure.
Time to call Dish and get a replacement on its way.
You will not be able to access your EHD as long as the DVR function is down.


----------



## tropic209 (Jun 24, 2009)

Called Dish, they said would send a refurb via UPS - $14.99 - I hemmed and hawed and they waived the fee.

One thing I didn't like was they told me that they inspect my DVR and they may charge me from $350 - $600 for it if I "damaged it". I asked what she meant by damage. She replied, "infestation of spiders", etc.

I didn't tamper with or abuse the DVR. Hopefully, they don't BS and try to charge me something. Anyone have any experience with this?

Oh yeah, they also gave me a one month credit of my programming fee.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

From another thread I just learned a trick to get your programs off a dying hard drive. Turn the receiver on it's side and reboot it. It may restore functionality to the HD just long enough to save the recordings you have that you really want to save (hopefully you already have the EHD feature activated).


----------

